# Any Steiner mower fans here?



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

I've got an old 420 with the Kohler motor that is about dead. 
I'm trying to figure out whether to replace it or tear it down and rebuild it.
Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy beauregaard, Welcome to the tractor forum. 

It's a helluva lot easier and quicker to replace the engine than to rebuild it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum........................they are different


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats what I need.


----------



## 1FunGus (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm looking for a Steiner or a Ventrac right now. Anyone know of one for sale?


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

[QUOTE It's a helluva lot easier and quicker to replace the engine than to rebuild it.[/QUOTE]
I suppose, but I was wondering more about the cost and if there's something better than the Commando for it. Ours has been pretty reliable, it currently has 3800 hours. The thing that makes us wonder is that it has always had a problem with an irregular stutter or hesitation unless the throttle is wide open. Tune ups, new ignition modules, non alcohol gas, nothing seems to make a difference.
So we're just looking for alternatives.
What other engines would bolt right up and be comparable?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

that is a neat machine, what I like about it is the cutter deck is out front and this would be great for mowing under low shrubs and bushes.

I would imagine the Kohler 420 twin to be a horizontal shaft so any commercial mower engine of the same size should be comparable, this wouldn't take much to check out, Google is handy for getting specs.

Your question about repair or replace cannot be answered until you strip the engine, personally I would pull the heads and check the bore wear, also remove a couple of valves and check the valve guide wear too, if the wear is extreme replace the engine because boring cylinders, new oversize pistons and rings and replacing the valve guides, valves and possibly the con rods if the crank needs a grind will offset the cost of a new engine replacement, .


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

All great points, Fred. As another friend pointed out, a new engine would also have a warranty, so I think we're leaning that way.
btw, having the mower deck out front makes a *huge* difference to cut down on hand trimming, especially combined with the articulated chassis steering. 
I'm going to go look at the kohler420, seems like a natural for a Steiner 420! lol


----------

